# Solved: AutoIt and Firefox



## Winged Owl (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello;
I am trying to write an AutoIt script to open firefox and then from there check my email. The problem is that I am stuck on the opening of Firefox. I have tried several different ways, including; 

```
[SIZE="3"]Run("firefox.exe")  Run("Firefox.exe")  Run("firefox") Run("mozilla\firefox.exe")[/SIZE]
```
and none of them have worked. I was wondering if I could get a hand on this one. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't you have to mention the complete path (c:\folder\subfolder)
of firefox.exe ?
On my computer firefox.exe has this path and I would write "run" like this :
run("C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe")


----------



## Winged Owl (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes! Thanks, that did the trick. :up:


----------

